#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  calculate the value difference between 2 fields in access query design

## ewong

hi,

how do you calculate the difference between 2 fields in access query design?

example:

field 1: salary
field 2: expense

i want to have field 3 that calculates the numerical difference between salary and expense (field 1 - field 2)

thanks

----------


## alansidman

Difference: [Field 1]-[Field 2]

Use the expression builder

----------

